# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  utrogestan

## Elrond

Imam jedno pitanje za cure koje su bile putem IVF-a? 

Sada sam trudna 18. tjedan i to iz smrznog embrija (u posljednji čas izbjegnut idiotski zakon) i od početka koristim 3x1 utrogestane. Problem se javlja sa gljivicama tj. smiju li se koristiti utrogestani zajedno sa canesten vaginaletama?

----------


## dorica

ja sam imala gljivice 
u 13 tj i tada sam prestala s utrogestanom 
negdije tj dana prije sam morala početi uzimati canesten i nije bilo nikakvih problema samo što sam prvo stavljala utriće pa nekih 2 sata poslije canesten ( to mislim na večernje stavljanje )

----------


## dorica

ah i da...
utrogestani se prestaju stavljati već u 12-14 tj ( kako tko a netko ih stavlja cijelu trudnoću) 
bitno ti je da ne prestaneš stavljati naglo ( da ne dođe do krvarenja)već postepeno samanjivati

----------


## andream

meni je ginićka rekla da prestanem par dana uzimati utriće pa da stavljam canesten, ali ja sam ipak pretrpila još par tjedana gljivice baš zato jer nisam htjela stati naglo s utrićima i kad mi je moj MPO dr rekao da stanem s njima (postepeno), tada sam uzela canesten.

----------


## sretna35

začudo pod utrićima nisam imala gljivice, već nakon što sam ih prestala uzimati; tada sam stavila onu jednu ogromnu Canesten vaginaletu i gljivice su netragom nestale

možeš ih uzimati paralelno ili za vrijeme dok stvljaš canesten utriće piješ u istoj dozi kao što bi ih i stavljala vaginalno

----------


## kinka

Također sam dobivala gljivice za vrijeme vaginalnog korištenja utrogestana, i dok sam koristila canesten vaginalete utrogestane sam uzimala oralno - ista doza - sve u dogovoru s liječnikom na odjelu (čuvala trudnoću u bolnici).

----------

